# Don't reach into cars!



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

This seems to be a reoccurring issue around the country. Reaching into a vehicle on a traffic stop has potentially deadly consequences. This officer had the "ride of his life" and is very fortunate he wasn't killed. Don't do it!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Press press.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

If I were wealthy enough I would spend all my time going around the country to police academies with that one simple message. There is absolutely zero reason to ever do that.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

None. Reaching into cars should be a suspension offence.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

As underwhelmed as I was attending that "street survival " seminar.

At least they did have a few key points and that was one of them . Don't reach into into vehicles.

Very happy to hear that officer is okay


----------

